# "Wedding Smokers"



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

Attended an amazing wedding today of two dear friends who finally decided to tie the knot, beautiful setting in Tokai forest and reception at Jakes in Steenberg Village, Capetonians will know this location.
Smokers, as usual, banished to "around the corner" and I the only vaper, joined them, was not going to vape amongst the guests, just not the correct thing to do.
By 4.00pm, I felt like a lecturer, had a group of 12 smokers around me wanting to know what "I was smoking" and "what are you holding in your hand?"
Amazing that there are still people who are not aware of vaping, they knew soon enough when they got their first Carnage cloud drifting past them, I just could not stand near all that smoke.
In my top pocket of my jacket, Subtank mini with Carnage, left inside pocket, iStick 50W with mini and Looper and inside right pocket, SMOK 80W with Arctic with Voodoo Bloody Sunday.
As you can see, went prepared with my goodies and by 4pm, all three devices on a table and explaining the joys and advantages of vaping. Ended up writing names of vendors on paper napkins, with my name and phone number, ecigsa forum web address (unofficial ecig forum recruiter...apologies @Rob Fisher if I overstepped or broke any rules). Even if only one turns from ciggies to vaping, I will be very happy.
Will post if I receive any feedback from the group that I tried to convert.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/15)

No rules broken at all! Converting stinkies is the way we roll here! Good man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (4/7/15)

Yeah man, great! Converting even one smoker is an achievement because you changed that person's life for the better. Good going!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

Way to go! Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Skollie (4/7/15)

good on you. i struggle to not feel like an evangelist for the cause but! its hard not to with all the information we now know about vaping! convert you might sound like zealot but once they convert they will know why!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

Thanks @CapeVapeConnection Welcome to the forum and wise words indeed.


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

I always get asked by everyone everywhere i go..what's that or does it send mails and make coffee... My answer always is that joke all you want, im not injecting cancer into my lungs and as for the "advanceness" of my mod vs the one you are used to seeing..this is my savior and hobby and I spend alot of money on it because it makes me happy, at least I don't smell bad and I can taste my food, can you say the same about your smokes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Attended an amazing wedding today of two dear friends who finally decided to tie the knot, beautiful setting in Tokai forest and reception at Jakes in Steenberg Village, Capetonians will know this location.
> Smokers, as usual, banished to "around the corner" and I the only vaper, joined them, was not going to vape amongst the guests, just not the correct thing to do.
> By 4.00pm, I felt like a lecturer, had a group of 12 smokers around me wanting to know what "I was smoking" and "what are you holding in your hand?"
> Amazing that there are still people who are not aware of vaping, they knew soon enough when they got their first Carnage cloud drifting past them, I just could not stand near all that smoke.
> ...



Great writeup @DarkSide 
I loved reading it
3 devices for a wedding! Thats the spirit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Skollie (4/7/15)

for me its been difficult iv just launched a new website selling juice. so people always think you hav an ulterior motive... the thing is. i do it . i have faith in my product. thus why would i do it if i thought it was bad. the truth is iv done more research in it than most noobs and i have made my educated option about it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/15)

When I leave the house now I take two REO's and my SX Mini with the Billow 2 filled with Monster Melons... The Monster Melon set up is when I need to blow MASSIVE clouds and the REO's for outstanding flavour!

I went to a fishing club on Friday night to chat to them about joining SABAA (our national association) and it was a club full of stinking smokers! Sheezzzz I had to have a shower and wash all my clothes including my big jacket because it stank... but I did spend a considerable amount of time telling people they stink and they are gonna die...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

